# Need A Good Compact Camera..



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Havn't bought a compact for a while so just wondering whether anyone has any good suggestons.

Max £120, will possibly go an extra tenner or so if its worth it! 

It will mainly be used for detailing piccys, and car shows, with the odd holiday snap etc. Want clear pics with good focus 

Something like clark has, that takes AWESOME pics but i believe is only a little compact?? 

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Snoop Jessops.

Basically you want 5 M.Pixels plus.

A large lens, and that is you sorted.

These compacts with say 10mm diameter lens' are ding.

This is a no brainer in my eyes mate!

http://www.jessops.com/Store/s48734...film/Finepix-A800-Digital-Camera/details.aspx


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

****** thats a nice cam for £100!!! 

Any other suggestions folks before i get this one :lol: 

Gaz


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sony-Cyber-sh...106217449QQcategoryZ31388QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is a bit above the budget you set but it is in a different league, i have one and the photos are stunning. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't think your going to beat that Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Can't justify that canon as nicer camera as it is, looks like its the fuji!! :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

That's fair enough, the fuji is a good camera, i have always liked the fuji compacts.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> That's fair enough, the fuji is a good camera, i have always liked the fuji compacts.


Yeah every camera i've ever had are fuji


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sony-Cyber-sh...106217449QQcategoryZ31388QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> This is a bit above the budget you set but it is in a different league, i have one and the photos are stunning. You won't be disappointed.


I've just purchased this for the same price (ish)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SONY-DSC-...31644QQcategoryZ31388QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

However, my one was included with a 2GB memory stick and the buy now price was £179. Cannot recommend a better camera at the price! If you want to see some pictures that I've already taken (both at 12x optical zoom and Macro mode then PM me!)


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> ****** thats a nice cam for £100!!!
> 
> Any other suggestions folks before i get this one :lol:
> 
> Gaz


FREEINDEX will give 10% off at Jessops online


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yin said:


> FREEINDEX will give 10% off at Jessops online


 Cheers!! :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

On to a winner Gaz, iv got a Sony Cyber-shot W55 and a Canon 400D.

Canon is getting sent back as its not pickin gup light very well.

The Fuji is a no brainier imo


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Your parents give you too much pocket money!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Your parents give you too much pocket money!


I've been saving for an electric kit for ages, and now i've sold all my acoustic drum stuff, so am in the money  

Also previous camera sale will fund most of it, as im fed up of the big clunky thing, when i can get something smaller with a better specification 

Gaz


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

if you know anyone with a Makro card, they are selling the Casio Xilim EX Z1050 10megapixel camera until next Monday for £129.99 instead of £229.99

http://www.vnunet.com/computeractive/hardware/2185034/review-casio-exilim-zoom-z1050

you'd be hard pushed to get better for your money:thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

k800i erricson and you can phone peeps with it too


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> k800i erricson and you can phone peeps with it too


Got One


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Try Fuji Finepix F30, apparently the best PQ in low light situation (higher ISOs) for a compact.


----------

